# Waters, Gilmour and Mason - Together live at O2 - May 12, 2011



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Wish I was in London on May 12th 2011! Gilmour delivers on his promise to Waters.


[video=youtube;-L42YTWSJtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-L42YTWSJtI&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;TTHX6VsU2ZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTHX6VsU2ZA[/video]

[video=youtube;VNRSChj6w4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNRSChj6w4c[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Its kind of sad really that some of these bands had to go through the break-ups and the bad times. 99% of them all see the light in the end and the bad feelings wash away. The real bummer for the fans is the 20-30 years of missed music and great shows.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Its kind of sad really that some of these bands had to go through the break-ups and the bad times. 99% of them all see the light in the end and the bad feelings wash away. The real bummer for the fans is the 20-30 years of missed music and great shows.



Absolutely. You pretty much summed it all up. Did you see Gilmour and Mason nod when Waters talks about how he was a grump back when they first did The Wall. Funny.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

[video=youtube;wzQ_vm3UKlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_631109&v=wzQ_vm3UKlo&feature=iv[/video]


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Nick Mason will be there in spirit. Let's hope Roger Waters can be civil about things and put away old baggage...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Mason looks pretty healthy in that 2nd clip above, LOL. Do you mean Richard Wright ??




gtone said:


> Nick Mason will be there in spirit. Let's hope Roger Waters can be civil about things and put away old baggage...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am glad I went to see this show, twice. It was amazing


----------



## ledfloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

I got video of the whole Vancouver show (except for about 1 min just after Young Lust when I was fumbling with the battery change).

Here's In the Flesh: [video=youtube;w79ai5SeF9Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w79ai5SeF9Y[/video]


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Mason looks pretty healthy in that 2nd clip above, LOL. Do you mean Richard Wright ??


Of course I meant to say Rick and not Nick (LOL). My son pointed out my faux pas too, but he's used to my senility. There are some benefits to having Alzheimers tho' - you get to meet new friends every day and you can hide your own Easter eggs.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great clips! I took my family to the show in Detroit back in October. Can anyone in layman terms explain how they did those projections against the wall but did not show up on the the musicians? That was quite amazing.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is the website of the company that built the stage and ran the show. Tons of behind the scenes photos. Most of them appear to be from the Toronto shows

http://www.stufish.com/roger-waters/the-wall/construction.html


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

mario said:


> Great clips! I took my family to the show in Detroit back in October. Can anyone in layman terms explain how they did those projections against the wall but did not show up on the the musicians? That was quite amazing.


Hey Mario...
Not knowing their stage plot, I am guessing here, but I have done this same thing on shows I've done before. 
It could be the angle of the projectors hitting the set pieces. These new digital 20K projectors can digitally correct the vignetting caused by having the projectors way off centre. so you can have them at very steep angles, allowing musicians to come within a few feet of the surface being projected on and not have it hit them.
The other possibility is very simple... what ever spotlights are on the musicians overpowers the projection. When in the spots the projection is washed out. While the technology, power available and creativity for projection has increased a hundred fold in the past decade....it is still no where near powerful enough to survive a white spotlight.


Nice clips here too Todd. I had no idea that these guys were guesting with them. Can you image the buzz in that arena when everyone realized it was Gilmour singing and playing up there. What a moment !!!!!
I missed Waters here at the ACC. I heard it was AMAZING !!!

Cheers
Pete


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, been there done that 




gtone said:


> Of course I meant to say Rick and not Nick (LOL). My son pointed out my faux pas too, but he's used to my senility. There are some benefits to having Alzheimers tho' - you get to meet new friends every day and you can hide your own Easter eggs.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

faracaster said:


> Nice clips here too Todd. I had no idea that these guys were guesting with them. Can you image the buzz in that arena when everyone realized it was Gilmour singing and playing up there. What a moment !!!!!
> I missed Waters here at the ACC. I heard it was AMAZING !!!
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Hey Pete,
Gilmour Promised Waters he'd do it after Waters was guest at a Gilmour attended charity event. Trade off. I saw the Buffalo show. It was one of the best concerts I've ever seen.
Todd

[video=youtube;25EO8kyolTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=25EO8kyolTU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you for the info Pete. I had a feeling you might chime in here considering all the experience you have with this stuff.


faracaster said:


> Hey Mario...
> Not knowing their stage plot, I am guessing here, but I have done this same thing on shows I've done before.
> It could be the angle of the projectors hitting the set pieces. These new digital 20K projectors can digitally correct the vignetting caused by having the projectors way off centre. so you can have them at very steep angles, allowing musicians to come within a few feet of the surface being projected on and not have it hit them.
> The other possibility is very simple... what ever spotlights are on the musicians overpowers the projection. When in the spots the projection is washed out. While the technology, power available and creativity for projection has increased a hundred fold in the past decade....it is still no where near powerful enough to survive a white spotlight.
> ...


----------

